# log truck rates



## spencerhenry (Aug 9, 2004)

i am looking for info on self-loader log truck rates, to help determine value of standing timber. the timber is ponderosa pine, about 70% green. timber sales are in the salida/ buena vista colorado area, and would need to be trucked to the carbondale colorado area. probably about a 5 hour haul one way. if worthwhile, cut would probably be in mid-winter. timber sale area is low elevation (8000') and roads are generally flat and well maintained. area gets little snow.


----------

